# renewing an NIE certificate procedure



## selfconnecting (Aug 1, 2013)

We just moved to Spain a week ago and will be going to Notary in a fortnight to finalise the house sale. We have existing NIE certificates which need renewing. Our estate agents offer the service but I kind of feel that as we're living here and may need to do it every 3 months we should know how to do it for ourselves. We will probably pay them to do it on this occasion but at 40euros a time it's something I think we need to learn to do for ourselves. Can anyone explain the procedure and give links to any relevant download pages please? We have very little Spanish, but a willingness to learn and we live in the Alicante district. I believe we can renew somewhere in Elche or Elda. Many thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

selfconnecting said:


> We just moved to Spain a week ago and will be going to Notary in a fortnight to finalise the house sale. We have existing NIE certificates which need renewing. Our estate agents offer the service but I kind of feel that as we're living here and may need to do it every 3 months we should know how to do it for ourselves. We will probably pay them to do it on this occasion but at 40euros a time it's something I think we need to learn to do for ourselves. Can anyone explain the procedure and give links to any relevant download pages please? We have very little Spanish, but a willingness to learn and we live in the Alicante district. I believe we can renew somewhere in Elche or Elda. Many thanks.


There's quite a lot on these processes in the FAQ section on this forum.

You certainly don't want to renew your NIE every 3 months. 

My advice would be to get a 'residnecia' straight away - you must do this yourself (like NIE's) but you may ask your agent for help.


----------



## *Alvaro* (Oct 22, 2013)

As you have been told, you can opt to apply for the residence in Spain. However, you must know that been resident in Spain may have certain tax implications.

Should you have recurrent businesses in Spain it may be a good option to opt for the residence. On the contratry, I would suggest to continue renewing the NIE. 

Below you can find the steps to apply for a NIE (In Spanish) (I apologize but due to be a newbie here I can not paste links to webs yet)

Documentos y requisitos necesarios para la solicitud

1.- Formularios completados (EX-15 y 790-012)

Siempre que sea posible, se ruega que se rellene el formulario en el ordenador y luego se imprima; por favor, no olvide comunicar su dirección de correo electrónico para que podamos enviarle su NIE.

En el formulario 790-012 deberá marcar la casilla correspondiente a "certificados/informes".

2.- Pasaporte válido (los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea podrán presentar un documento de identidad): original y copia

La copia deberá ir en una página DIN A4; en el caso del pasaporte, se hará la copia de la página en la que sale la fotografía; en el caso del documento de identidad, se hará la copia del anverso y del reverso en una sola página.

3.- Pago de la tasa administrativa 6,89 €: en efectivo

4.- En el caso de que el interesado haya hecho el pago por transferencia, justificante de pago

5.- Si por algún motivo no pudiese acudir personalmente a esta Embajada o a alguno de nuestros Consulados Honorarios, se admitirá excepcionalmente el envío por correo de la documentación relativa a la solicitud de un certificado NIE, siempre que la firma del formulario de solicitud de certificado NIE y la copia de su pasaporte o documento de identidad se hayan hecho ante notario y se envíen las correspondientes legalizaciones notariales de esos documentos junto a la solicitud. También se admitirá poder especial en el que conste expresamente que se faculta al apoderado para presentar la solicitud de obtención del certificado NIE de la persona interesada.

6.- En el caso de que, por no disponer de correo electrónico propio, quisiera que se lo enviáramos por correo postal, deberá enviarnos de antemano un sobre franqueado en el que figure la dirección postal a la que quiera que se le remita.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*Alvaro* said:


> As you have been told, you can opt to apply for the residence in Spain. However, you must know that been resident in Spain may have certain tax implications.
> 
> Should you have recurrent businesses in Spain it may be a good option to opt for the residence. On the contratry, I would suggest to continue renewing the NIE.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that's really bad info/advice

Spain expects you to register as resident if you are living here 90 days/3 months consecutively - that has NOTHING to do with tax residency

tax residency is automatic if you're here 183/365 days in a calendar year - there's nothing you can do about it - it's not a choice - unless you choose to spend only half of every year in your home in Spain


oh - & the links to the forms are already in our _*FAQs & useful info *_sticky thread at the top of the page


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with Xabia.

What is being suggested by Alvaro is not only wrong advice but is actually 'illegal'.

You are REQUIRED to sign on the list of foreigners if you are here for more than 90 days. Many places will now NOT renew NIE's.

As previously stated, signing on the list of foreigners ('residencia') has nothing to do with your tax situation.


----------

